# Every morning sounds like there is a jackhammer on my pipes



## ITParalegal (Jun 19, 2007)

I am woken up to the sound of a loud popping or thumping in my pipes around 6 am everyday. The sound seems to travel just a bit then goes away.

I am the only one at my house and it is always around the same time and before I have gotten up.

I talked with a contractor and he said it sounds like air is in my pipes and I am going to need to install.......something, I cannot remember.


Of course, this is the same house that has the toilet water connected to my water heater so that everytime I flush, the water heater fills it back up.

Very strange.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Square Eye (Jun 19, 2007)

The toilet connected to the water heater may have been done to prevent condensation on the outside of the tank. Instead of cold water filling the tank and condensation forming and dripping all over the floor, the tank fills with warm, maybe hot water and then the water cools to room temperature with no condensation on the outside of the tank. You are in the humid South..

As far as your pipes bumping and thumping, maybe you need an expansion tank? Most newer homes have them installed near the water heater. It gives the fresh water a little room to expand without causing movement or excessive pressure on the pipes, also, if there is a check valve between you and the main supply, you need an expansion tank anyway. There is no relief for the excessive pressure.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 21, 2007)

Also, it may be something your neighbors are doing; sound will telegraph through the water for a long distance.
Glenn


----------



## Square Eye (Jun 23, 2007)

You might check for adequate strapping. Loose and floppy pipes can be very noisy


----------



## SkipPenn41 (Jun 16, 2012)

It's very possible you have a loose washer somewhere in the house.


----------

